# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Robert De Niro deklaron qe eshte pjeserisht me origjine Shqiptare

## Jack Watson

*Në festivalin e sivjetshëm italian të Sanremos, i ftuar special ishte aktori i madh amerikan Robert De Niro, i cili u intervistua gjatë nga prezantuesit e Sanremos. Teksa flet për origjinën e tij thotë se është me prejardhje të përzier, një pjesë siçiliane, një pjesë shqiptare etj. 

Interesante!!! lol. Bravo Robert, ne zakonisht e bëjmë me zor çdo person të njohur shqiptar, ndërsa De Niro e pranon vetë. We are proud of you. 

Shikoni videon. 




p.s.1 Prezantuesja italiane nuk e kap momentin, ose mund ta ketë anashkaluar qëllimisht.

p.s.2 Kështu po thuhet të paktën nëpër facebook, se vetë se kam parë intervistën e tij në Sanremo.*

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Aktor i fort eshte,..
Ja nje njeri neutral me te cilin mund te krenohen shqiptaret  :perqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kjo na ben te gjithve te lumtur si komb.

Shpresoj te jete e vertete.

----------


## master2006

Mu duk si nje metafore e tij kur tha half albanian, megjithate uroj qe te jete ashtu.

----------


## Kanina

ky lajm po ben xhiron dhe ne facebook por shikoni mire kete video e cila jep te plote intervisten dhe pastaj do te kuptoni me mire.



kur thote blond scilian albanian italian e ka fjalen per influencat kulturore ne ditet moderne e fillon me ameriken pastaj thote qe kjo eshte njelloj dhe ne europ pastaj e nderpret kanalis ku flet per gjakun e tij te cilin ai e ka theksuar me pare se eshte italian gjerman irlandez. pra ndodh qe ndersa robert de niro eshte duke folur per kulturat qe ndokojn njera tjeteren ne bote kanalis flet perseri per gjakun e dhe per nje moment duket sikur thote qe eshte shqiptar italian. por nese e shikojm videon qe nga fillimi do ta kuptoni qe eshte ndryshe.

----------


## Ziti

keta dy po e detyrojne qe ai te thote jam me origjine italiane
ndersa ky muabeti i origjines u mbyll kur ai permendi fjalen albanian.
i la ata dy spikieret si te dh.jere ne brek.

----------


## shigjeta

Lajm interesant ...

----------


## murik

Nuk tha qe ka origjine shqiptare megjithese do te na pelqente te ishte keshtu.Verifikoni lajmet para se ti sillni ketu,sidomos kur jane ne gjuhe te cilat nuk i kuptoni mire.

----------


## Jamarber

Jam I Bindure Qe Ka Shum Personalitete Te Medha Ne Bote Me Origjin Shqiptare,per Dy Aresye:
*iliria Ishte Nje Pjese E Madhe Dhe Shume E Zhvilluare Ne Epoken E Saje.
*dhe Shqiptaret Jane Qenje Njerezore Shum Inteligjente.
I Lumte Deniros Qe Tregoj Te Verteten E Origjines Tije.
Problemi Eshte Qe Ne Shqiptaret Vete Duhet Te Jemi Me Shum Shqiptare...

----------


## Brari

shum lajm i bukur
thënks o xhak vatson.

ne fakt gjithmon kam mendu se de niro dicka e ka shqiptare.
sdi pse.

kto dit italia ka pervjetorin e festes Kombetare..pra ri-bashkimin..
e kryeminister i pare i Italis se bashkuar ka qen francesko krispi..
Pra djal i familjes KRI-SPI.. Krye-Shpia..

----------


## illyrian rex

Aktori im me i pelqyer shqiptar?!  

I like it  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> *Në festivalin e sivjetshëm italian të Sanremos, i ftuar special ishte aktori i madh amerikan Robert De Niro, i cili u intervistua gjatë nga prezantuesit e Sanremos. Teksa flet për origjinën e tij thotë se është me prejardhje të përzier, një pjesë siçiliane, një pjesë shqiptare etj. 
> 
> Interesante!!! lol. Bravo Robert, ne zakonisht e bëjmë me zor çdo person të njohur shqiptar, ndërsa De Niro e pranon vetë. We are proud of you. 
> 
> Shikoni videon. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx-9K...layer_embedded
> 
> p.s.1 Prezantuesja italiane nuk e kap momentin, ose mund ta ketë anashkaluar qëllimisht.
> ...


Ai thote "blood secilian, albanian and italian"... ndoshta ka ndonje prejardhje arbereshe  :perqeshje: 
Prezantuesja ishte sh e perqendruar qe te perkthente ate qe tha (qe as cerekun nuk perktheu ne italisht) ndaj nuk ja vuri veshin fare hahaha.

----------


## gjema

ktu po thot/le origini albanesi de robert de niro censurate dalla rai a sanremo. pra kjo qe thot eshte censuruar nga rai nje lloi racismi megjith at me vie mir qe ai pranon dhe as qe mendohet per ket shum inkurajuse qe edhe te tjeret shqiptar ose nga nje prind shqiptar te pranojn origjinen e vet nuk jemi te veqant nga tjeret jemi te njejt si gjith evropianet e tjer bil vetem me te mir e me te ndershem

----------


## Prometeu2

Ne shtyp filloi te perfolet deklarata e De Niros gjate Festivalit te San Remos ku ky ishte i ftuar i nderit dhe gjate se ciles aktori i famshem deklaroi vet se ka prejardhje nga Shqiperia!

*Nje shkrim ne gazeten Standard ne lidhje me kete:*


Robert de Niro deklaron: Jam shqiptare!
Madhesia e germave:    Gazeta Standard 20/02/2011 17:55:00


Kemi dëgjuar për mjaft personazhe të famshëm për të cilët spekulohet se kanë në venat e tyre gjak shqiptar (si psh., për aktoren hollivudiane Sandra Bullock, lajm ende i pakonfirmuar nga ajo vetë), por që kjo të ndodhte për të famshmin Robert de Niro, nuk na kishte shkuar mendja. Në fakt, pikërisht në natën e parafundit të festivalit të 61-të italian të këngës, Sanremo, i ftuari special, Robert de Niro, e pohoi me gojën e tij origjinën e përzier që ka. Ndërsa bukuroshja Elisabetta Canalis me zor arrinte t’i përkthente pyetjet e moderatorit Gianni Morandi, Niro tha se prejardhja e tij është nga Siçilia, Italia dhe Shqipëria. Po po, nga Shqipëria! Kaq ka mjaftuar që në të gjitha faqet shqiptare on line dhe sidomos facebook, ky të ishte lajmi i ditës. Siç u komentua, përveç faktit që Robert de Niro na nderon me këtë që sapo ka rrëfyer, intervista që iu realizua atij në Itali, si një nga aktorët më të famshëm të Hollywood-it, me një karrierë që çdo aktor do ta kishte zili; linte mjaft për të dëshiruar, dhe kjo jo për faj të tij, po për cilësisë së dobët të pyetjeve dhe mandej për përkthimin akoma më të dobët nga italishtja në anglisht të Elisabetta Canalis, e cila jeton në SHBA. Robert de Niro u paraqit fillimisht në Sanremo me divën e kinematografisë italiane, Monica Belluci, e cila si gjithmonë, shkëlqente. Të dy kanë luajtur së bashku në një film që do të shfaqet së shpejti. Sa i takon origjinës shqiptare të Robert de Niros, ne do të përpiqemi të zbulojmë në vijim diçka më shumë nga rrënjët e tij. 

*Kurse ne wikipedia qe dy dite eshte ky ndryshim ne biografine e tij:*
Robert De Niro was born in New York City, the son of Virginia Admiral, a painter, and Robert De Niro, Sr., an abstract expressionist painter and sculptor.[1] De Niro's father was of Italian-Albanian and Irish descent, and his mother was of English, German, French, and Dutch ancestry.[2][3] His Italian great-grandparents, Giovanni Di Niro (the original surname was Di Niro and not De Niro) and Angelina Gashi, emigrated from Kruje, central Albania.,[4] and his paternal grandmother, Helen O'Reilly, was the granddaughter of Edward O'Reilly, an immigrant from Ireland.[5]

Nuk e di se pse ka pritur kaq gjate ky artist te tregoje ne lidhje me prejardhjen  e vet, zakonisht artistet dhe figurat tjera te rendesishme ne SHBA kane deshire te permendin prejardhjet e tyre dhe sa me "ekzotike" te jene ato, aq me mire per karrierien e tyre! Zakonisht kam hasur ne citimet ku ata permendin se kane gjak te popullatave indiane vendase ne SHBA sa per t'u dukur me "interesante"! Tashme qe De Niro eshte person i famshem qe shume vjet, them se kjo te mos kete qene motivi i tij per te zbuluar prejardhjen shqiptare. 
Por ne anen tjeter, ishte po ky De Niro qe ishte i ftuar personal ne lozhen familjare te tenistit serb Xhokoviq gjate turneut USA Open 2007. http://www.observer.com/2007/novak-djokovic-celebrity
 Ky tenist ka prejardhje nga Zvecani (lokalitet i ngjitur me Mitrovicen) dhe eshte i shquar per pikepamjet anti-shqiptare!!
Pra, De Niro duhet te jete me i kujdesshem ne kete drejtim, nuk kerkojme nga ai qe te jete identifikohet gjithandej si shqiptar, por te pakten mos t'i nderoje aq shume personat qe jane me mish e me shpirt kurnder cdo gje shqiptare!

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Huh kur tna dali dhe Obama shqiptar tani ppffff shum pa lidhje .
Se di cfitojne me kto gomarlleqe i her .

----------


## broken_smile

ja kur qimja behet tra : D

----------


## Fishtani1

> ky lajm po ben xhiron dhe ne facebook por shikoni mire kete video e cila jep te plote intervisten dhe pastaj do te kuptoni me mire.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL7JQ...eature=related
> 
> kur thote blond scilian albanian italian e ka fjalen per influencat kulturore ne ditet moderne e fillon me ameriken pastaj thote qe kjo eshte njelloj dhe ne europ pastaj e nderpret kanalis ku flet per gjakun e tij te cilin ai e ka theksuar me pare se eshte italian gjerman irlandez. pra ndodh qe ndersa robert de niro eshte duke folur per kulturat qe ndokojn njera tjeteren ne bote kanalis flet perseri per gjakun e dhe per nje moment duket sikur thote qe eshte shqiptar italian. por nese e shikojm videon qe nga fillimi do ta kuptoni qe eshte ndryshe.


Tani Kanina thote qe nuk eshte e vertete?

Gjithesesi De Niro ngjan si shqiptar per nga pamja.

----------


## Kanina

> Tani Kanina thote qe nuk eshte e vertete?
> 
> Gjithesesi De Niro ngjan si shqiptar per nga pamja.




ore zoteri nuk e them une shikoni mire vodeon te plote dhe pastaj flisni. mos ja mbysni kote se ka nxjere dikush nje video te shkurtuar ku sduket gjithe rrjedha e muhabetit qe ben de niro dhe ne ate pjes qe ne shikojm aty te jep pershtypjen sikur thote jam shqiptar italian. dhe aty ku thote blond sicilian albanian italian po flet qe kulturat po nderthuren ndepermjet emigrimit si ne amerik ashtu dhe ne europ edhe ne itali ku mere shembullin e italias me shqiptaret.
 mos te behemi dhe ne si greket aman.

----------


## Kanina

kesaj radhe jo tra qe u be po gjigande fare. 


shikoni videon te plote hapni veshet mire kuptoni mire se ca po thote dhe pastaj nxirni perfundime tamam dhe jo koti nga nje cope video e shkurtuar enkas per ta bere te duket sikur thote qe eshte shqiptar.

----------


## Fishtani1

> ore zoteri nuk e them une shikoni mire vodeon te plote dhe pastaj flisni. mos ja mbysni kote se ka nxjere dikush nje video te shkurtuar ku sduket gjithe rrjedha e muhabetit qe ben de niro dhe ne ate pjes qe ne shikojm aty te jep pershtypjen sikur thote jam shqiptar italian. dhe aty ku thote blond sicilian albanian italian po flet qe kulturat po nderthuren ndepermjet emigrimit si ne amerik ashtu dhe ne europ edhe ne itali ku mere shembullin e italias me shqiptaret.
>  mos te behemi dhe ne si greket aman.


Po mire pse merr zjarr kot?, prandaj pyeta une qe mos pretendoni kot me interviste cunguar se spo kam kohe te pres 11 minuta gjithe intervisten.

----------

